# busted back window while pulling horse trailer



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Google headache racks. It might help.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

You have a fairly short truck bed, and I'm guessing your gooseneck has a square profile instead of the more angled/aerodynamic looking ones. As a result, when the trailer and truck get at too much of an angle (happens especially when backing up) the corner of the trailer can hit the truck.

There are hitch adapters you can buy that move the trailer attachment point farther back in the pickup truck bed and that will help, but may or may not completely solve the issue.

If an adapter and being more cautious doesn't prevent it from happening, you probably need to replace either the truck or the trailer to find a better match. Either a truck with a longer bed, or a trailer with an aggressively contoured front.

Here's an example of a very square front:









And a more contoured front:


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes it is square u said a adaptor. I didn't know they had those. I'll look thanks. So much


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Unfortunately, the ideal rig to pull a gooseneck is an 8' bed. You don't see that many of them any more.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Doesn't an adapter change the weight placement on the pickup?

Me thinks one just needs to be more careful while backing up.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Just do some schooling with Hubby till he understands 'Whoa' real well. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Long box is not as common as a short box, however, it's better for towing, as you have found out.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Short bed pickup and GN's / 5Th wheels are famous for this...which is why longbed trucks are recommended for hauling. 

The simple fix is more caution when reversing or turning sharp. An observer if necessary, but an abundance of caution on behalf of the driver will suffice.

Not so simple solutions:

- Adapter plates that move the GN rotational point further back, as someone else mentioned. You generally won't get THAT much more distance however that the issue won't still exist, it'll just happen at a bit of a tighter angle than it did before, so you still need to revert to "driver needs to be more aware" in the end.

- For 5th wheels, they make slider hitches that temporarily (for maneuvering) slide back to add more distance between the trailer and the nose of the 5th wheel...there are also automatic ones that slide on their own when turned beyond a certain radius. That said, these do not exist for gooseneck trailers, so unless you convert your GN to a 5th wheel kingpin setup instead, it's moot.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I tow a 3h with LQ with an ext cab. I purchased a SB1 extender hitch. It replaces the original hitch on the trailer. I can jack knife the trailer and not worry about hitting the cab. Great investment. It sets the trailer back 9 inches but does not affect the balance of the hitch. Just make sure whoever installs it does it correctly.

SB1 Extended Gooseneck Hitch Coupler with 9" Off Set for 4" round tubePop Up Hitch


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

*extensions*



ChitChatChet said:


> Doesn't an adapter change the weight placement on the pickup?
> 
> Me thinks one just needs to be more careful while backing up.



It moves the nose back approx 4-6" and it doesn't effect the weight over the axles that much. Short beds with square nose trailers are not a good match...8' bed is the only way to go.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

ChitChatChet said:


> Doesn't an adapter change the weight placement on the pickup?



No, since the weight is still concentrated on the ball, which is directly over the axle, then the weight placement is still the same.

Yep, only solution is either replace truck/trailer or get an extender and be more careful.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

stacysills02 said:


> extended cab 6 foot bed.


Before I finally got my 3/4 ton, I pulled my Exiss gooseneck horse trailer (with a very square nose) with hubby's GMC Sierra that has one of the SHORTEST truck beds out there. 

We put a 6" extender on the hitch and I would have been toast without it. But I was able to maneuvar in some pretty tight situations and my back window was always fine. But always watch it!!











This was my rig:


----------

